# Lexi Pics



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Lexi is a real sweetie, super smart, and very entertaining. She just turned three months. Here are some of the latest photos of her, for those who love pictures (I.e., all of us!)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh my gosh....she is adorable!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Lexi you are just about the cutest little poppet I have ever seen. Great pictures, thanks for my morning dose of cuteness.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

OMG she is gorgeous!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

She is adorable...love the picture of her sleeping on her back!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

She is soo darn cute. Please send her to me:grin2:


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

jay_39 said:


> Lexi is a real sweetie, super smart, and very entertaining. She just turned three months. Here are some of the latest photos of her, for those who love pictures (I.e., all of us!)


awwwww! So cute! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

OMG I LOVE THE PHOTOS, She looks like the biggest sweetheart! I wish Duke had another Hav to play with I think he would be in love with Lexi


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I am thoroughly smitten with golden girl Lexi.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Scarlett's mom said:


> She is soo darn cute. Please send her to me:grin2:


I am just sickened that you asked first. Now you might get her instead of me 'cause I may only be second to ask, not first.

Around here, sometimes when you ask, people give you their babies. My aunt's Avon lady gave her (Aunt Kay) her own blonde haired, blue eyed baby. Family rumer has it that she also may have paid for the baby along with an order of skin so soft bath oil.

I appreciate having a forum to ask for other people's doggie because my last attempt to get a cosmetic sales woman to give me her baby was at Saks in Charleston. She just cleared her throat and told me Chanel sold nail laquer, not polish, as the security guard escorted me out.
:boxing:


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Lexi you are just about the cutest little poppet I have ever seen. Great pictures, thanks for my morning dose of cuteness.


Awww, thank you!! :grin2:


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Marni said:


> I am just sickened that you asked first. Now you might get her instead of me 'cause I may only be second to ask, not first.
> 
> Around here, sometimes when you ask, people give you their babies. My aunt's Avon lady gave her (Aunt Kay) her own blonde haired, blue eyed baby. Family rumer has it that she also may have paid for the baby along with an order of skin so soft bath oil.
> 
> ...


Lol!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I almost missed this thread! What a sweetheart! Love those little white mittens! I can't remember, are you going to keep her in a puppy cut?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Marni said:


> I am just sickened that you asked first. Now you might get her instead of me 'cause I may only be second to ask, not first.
> 
> Around here, sometimes when you ask, people give you their babies. My aunt's Avon lady gave her (Aunt Kay) her own blonde haired, blue eyed baby. Family rumer has it that she also may have paid for the baby along with an order of skin so soft bath oil.
> 
> ...


ound: You little one is pretty cute there too! &#128522;


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I almost missed this thread! What a sweetheart! Love those little white mittens! I can't remember, are you going to keep her in a puppy cut?


I like the white mittens too  Yes, I'm going to keep her in a puppy cut.


----------



## kbritt (Sep 25, 2017)

She is PRECIOUS!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWE!!!!!! What else could one say to those adorable pics!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

What a cutie pie!! I love pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------

